# Arenas



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Arenas did say he will opt out of his contract if the wizards dont improve next season

My question is would u guys do a trade with maggette or kaman/livingston


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Maggette and Kaman in a heartbeat


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

do the salaries match with maggs/kaman though? And of course only if an extension is signed with the clippers. Id prefer to wait until mid season and somehow include cassell in the deal. Perhaps maggette/Cassell? I dont think its a good use of roster space to have livingston, arenas AND cassell all out there. Id love a livingston/arenas backcourt though almost as much as id like a livingston/iverson one.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Id take arenas over iverson anyday


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Get AI out of your mind cuz Billy King said he wont be traded now. Looks like Philly wanted much more that anyone was willing to offer. Anyways back to the topic..Arenas is a great player but there is no room on our roster for him unless you include Livy or Sam and I dont think it would be wise to trade either of them. First of all I want no part of ANY Livy trade and I thought the plan for Sam was to let him play 2 more years then groom him to be our head coach. I know its entertaining to do trade scenarios but the CLips have a plan and lets stick to it. If anything we NEED another big man not more PGs. Trade doesnt fit our NEEDS.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Theres room for ARenas.. move Mobley or Corey in a package with someone else. Arenas doesn't have to play PG he can be a SG and even some SF.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

SL-Arenas backcourt....too good to be true


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Theres room for ARenas.. move Mobley or Corey in a package with someone else. Arenas doesn't have to play PG he can be a SG and even some SF.



not sure if arenas could play the sf.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the thing is, maggette+kaman for arenas sounds good, but i am leery of getting rid of kaman. i guess i would do the trade if paul davis pans out, and if we aquire another servicable center, but bigs are hard to find. especially good ones like kaman. mobley+maggette for arenas would be very, very, muy bueno.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Arenas will more then makeup for the loss of Kaman at C and Maggette. Arenas and Brand as a 1/2 punch is up there with any duo in the NBA. Arenas is also the perfect compliment to Livingston, because thy can switch at the 1-2 and create matchup nightmares.

Ill take my chance drafting Kaman's replacement, over passing on Arenas.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn, Arenas and Elton Brand would be a hell of a one-two punch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The question would be would the Wizards really want to trade away their best player away and take the chance that Arenas may not opt out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs + Kaman for Arenas means we'll have Mobley and Arenas both of which to play the two and have a size disadvantage. But then again, we have Singleton|Ross|Korolev|Thomas to play SF. Just wanted to start a post off negatively for some reason but in a heartbeat. Hell, even throw in the later of the 07 1sts.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

i would give away livingston for arenas in a heart bros


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> i would give away livingston for arenas in a heart bros


Ditto here as well, he's essentially playing as good as AI did last year... and far younger & bigger, yet to enter his prime. Send Livingston + Mobley + 1st & 2nd rounders

If *somehow* we had Brand, Arenas, Maggette, Kaman, Singleton and Ross entering their mid-to-late 20's all at the same time, that's a potential dynasty in the making..... tough defense at all positions, a couple of stoppers, deadly 3-point shooting & slashing and dynamic scorers.

I could care less what Livingston grows into after we post up a couple of banners...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, of course arenas is 10X as good as livingston...im just weary of a arenas/cassell being out there at the same time. I guess it doesnt matter though, brand/arenas pretty much cancels everyone else out...you can put korolev, davis, and diaz as the other guys and brand/areans still probably would be good for about 55+ points a game. lol. 

But, this will never happen IMO. I dont see washington giving up on him unless he comes out in the media and says, 100% im opting out. Plus, again the clippers will NEVER do the trade unless he agrees to some extension (agrees not to opt out), and isnt that like agasint the rules or something? Negotiating at extension with someone whose not even on your team?

Arenas should have just come here 2 years ago when he chose washington suppoesdly on a coin flip.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, for you salary cap freaks, here is what works

livvy/maggs for areans
kaman/maggs for areanas

Mobley can be substituted for maggs in either of those

Dang, im looking at washingtons roster on realgm, WOW, no wonder why arenas wants out. Thats a pretty pathetic lineup. hats off to their coach for getting them wins. I dont know who there outside of areans would start on the clippers. 

by the way, washington probably wouldnt want maggette unless they wanted to make a free agent run, inasmuch as maggette too is guaranteed to be opting out of his contract as well. In that case, why even make the trade, unless they were getting a kaman or livvy out of the deal...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> do the salaries match with maggs/kaman though? And of course only if an extension is signed with the clippers. Id prefer to wait until mid season and somehow include cassell in the deal. Perhaps maggette/Cassell? I dont think its a good use of roster space to have livingston, arenas AND cassell all out there. Id love a livingston/arenas backcourt though almost as much as id like a livingston/iverson one.


i don't think the wizards would take cassell in the package. why take an aging player with 1 more year on his contract (than arenas)? especially since the wizards will have to be rebuilding if arenas were to leave.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell would be expiring, but I doubt Washington does that.


Maggette + Kaman + 2nd for Arenas, the second could sweeten the deal. Livingston+Arenas backcourt = SWEET with Brand + TT? Up front and depth @ the SF position is nice.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

With a livvy/areanas lineup and if we trade kaman, we could just go phoenix suns like and play brand at the 5, thomas at the 4, Mobley at 3, arenas and livvy in the back court, and still have guys like cassell, Ross, singleton, davis, rebraca, ewing coming off the bench.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think we have the shooters to play Suns style...but if they want to trade Kaman then i guess it could be possible, cuz although he can be a potent scorer down low...he seems to slow us down somewhat...so who knows...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

It makes more sense to offer Livingston + whoever than to offer Kaman + whoever. Our PG duties would be 90% carried out by Arenas and he is a more than adequate distributor when he has people worth passing to. Shaun would just be reduced to a defensive role or playing out of position, where he isn't very effective. 

The more i think about it, Livingston is our absolute best trade bait instead of Maggette. His potential can get us a bonafide all-star & allow the clippers to dump Mobley's salary as well.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have arenas a top 4 player in tha league 
kobe 
james 
arenas
wade
brand


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, the more i think about it arenas is like the dangerfield of the NBA. I didnt even realize that he put up such numbers...he doesnt get the respect he deserves.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, the more i think about it arenas is like the dangerfield of the NBA. I didnt even realize that he put up such numbers...he doesnt get the respect he deserves.



that's why i've been able to snag him in the second round of my fantasy leagues for the last two years.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

...edit, double post.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Even as a YOOGE Livingston fan, I'd most definitely consider giving him up for Arenas. Alas, having those two in the same lineup is downright sexay.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> By the way, for you salary cap freaks, here is what works
> 
> livvy/maggs for areans
> kaman/maggs for areanas
> ...


i would do this trade only with shaun and cat in the equation...on the plus side, arenas seems durable (#1 in minutes played) and gives us defense (#2 in steals) and outside firepower (#2 in 3pt FG made) and overall scoring (4th in the league)...on the disturbing side, he led the league in total turnovers and turnovers per game...YIKES!!...but to end on a positive note, his scoring avg has increased every year...yeah, all things considered, i'd be down for this trade given the fact he's a proven playah that can help us win NOW.


----------



## og15 (Dec 18, 2005)

Arenas and Brand on the same team is just insane. Problem is that Washington would not even consider trading Arenas at this point in time. The only guys they'd think of trading him for are Wade and Lebron, and that's not even a definate except possibly Lebron.


----------

